# Need CD-RW/DVD driver for IBM Lenovo T60



## lulusfrufrus (May 10, 2007)

Can't seem to locate. Not sure how many files or which files I need to try to get my pc to recognize the CD-RW/DVD player. Just all of a sudden stopped being recognized. This pc is less than 6 months old...not sure what's going on or what to do.

Any help appreciated...

Thx, lulu


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't think that's a driver issue. Does the player show up in the BIOS? If not, you have a hardware problem. If it shows up in the BIOS and not in Windows, you still may have a hardware problem. Check your BIOS to see if the device is listed, and post back.


----------

